# Christmas/Winter prop suggestions



## msf (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm looking to start a studio soon, which means I get to start from scratch for props.  I picked up a couple things this summer at yard sales, but I still need some more things.

One thing I would like to use is a large piece of cotton to use as snow, but I dont have a clue where I would get this.  Ive looked around but haven't seen anything suitable.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

I would also like to get an antique looking sled that I think would look cute as a prop.  I guess I have to hit some antique stores soon.

If anyone has any other suggestions, please feel free to share.  I would appreciate it.


----------



## raider (Oct 17, 2009)

you're in luck - it's almost Christmas.  there's snowy looking tree skirts that work great.  try wal-mart - they have everything -- holiday department and the fabric department.


----------

